# Free health care.



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

Hi,my friend is 75 years old and has no health insurance,she is from Jersey and as such she is not classed as being 'English'.Yesterday she had a slight stroke so we took her to the hospital in Denia,They asked us for 187 euros which we paid,they kept her in overnight for tests.The hospital called us this morning and asked for 2000 euros for her treatment,but i have since found out that she worked in England for a few years and that she gets a small uk old age pension,so,my question is does that pension permit her to get free health care and if it does who must we phone in the uk to arrange it.Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eddie1875 said:


> Hi,my friend is 75 years old and has no health insurance,she is from Jersey and as such she is not classed as being 'English'.Yesterday she had a slight stroke so we took her to the hospital in Denia,They asked us for 187 euros which we paid,they kept her in overnight for tests.The hospital called us this morning and asked for 2000 euros for her treatment,but i have since found out that she worked in England for a few years and that she gets a small uk old age pension,so,my question is does that pension permit her to get free health care and if it does who must we phone in the uk to arrange it.Thanks.



hope your friend is doing well?

I doubt she'll be able to avoid paying the bill - & I'd be surprised if she can claim it back retrospectively - a UK pension in & of itself doesn't entitle her to state healthcare 


but - for the future - do you mean she gets a state OAP pension from the UK?

if so, she needs to contact the DWP in Newcastle & tell them that she lives in Spain & that she needs a form S1 - the S1 is a sort of contract between the UK & Spain that the UK will fund her healthcare here.

with that, she needs to go to the INSS in Denia with her passport, an up to date padrón cert & her resident certificate/card - & of course copies

they will issue a social security number which she then takes to the centro de salud where she lives - (with everything else again & copies) & she'll be issued with a SIP card - then she can use the state healthcare system

however - if it's a company pension then no, she can't access state healthcare that way

does she get a state pension from Jersey? I don't know if they have a similar agreement but it shouldn't be too hard to find out


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Right now, there's only one way to get her treated without having to pay, and that's to put an EHIC on the table. She doesn't have one of those, so you are going to have to pay.

You can apply for an EHIC. You will need to know her National Insurance number, which she will have if she has ever worked in the UK. When you apply using that number, the NHS will judge whether she qualifies.

The problem is, of course, that a card normally arrives a couple of weeks after you apply. I had a quick look at the NHS site for you but all attempts to find a contact number for EHIC simply route through to the application page.

I suggest you look at the NHS website for a general contact number and see if you can fast-track an application.

Be aware, though, that an EHIC covers any necessary emergency treatment. Once the required treatment is over any follow-up care is not covered, which is why the EHIC information tells you that you must have travel insurance as well as the card.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Eddie, is she on holiday or does she live in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Eddie, is she on holiday or does she live in Spain?


good question!!


I figured she was living here & you that she doesn't!!


so we've managed to cover both scenarios


Eddie - if she's on holiday with no EHIC take a look here Lost or stolen EHIC - Health questions - NHS Choices


----------



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks guys for your quick replies.

She lives in Spain,has done for 8 years.
She gets a state pension from Jersey and the UK.
I don't think she has residencia,i will find out when i see her this lunchtime.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eddie1875 said:


> Thanks guys for your quick replies.
> 
> She lives in Spain,has done for 8 years.
> She gets a state pension from Jersey and the UK.
> I don't think she has residencia,i will find out when i see her this lunchtime.


phone the DWP today then for an S1

then she needs to get registered as resident when that arrives - then follow the steps I gave above


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Wouldn't this be the kind of emergency that the British Consulate might offer assistance with? 
She may be from Jersey but surely her passport is British?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes. 75 and no access to health care. I didn't for a moment imagine that she would be living here!

Anyway, that's for later. I hope you get help Eddie. Xabia's advice is the one to follow.



xabiachica said:


> good question!!
> 
> 
> I figured she was living here & you that she doesn't!!
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Madliz said:


> Wouldn't this be the kind of emergency that the British Consulate might offer assistance with?
> She may be from Jersey but surely her passport is British?


There's nothing the consulate can do really


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Eddie1875 said:


> Thanks guys for your quick replies.
> 
> She lives in Spain,has done for 8 years.
> She gets a state pension from Jersey and the UK.
> I don't think she has residencia,i will find out when i see her this lunchtime.


Why didn't she become resident- it's a legal obligationafter 90 days, as is being tax resident after 183 days in Spain.
It's when something like this happens, that people wish they had done things properly. 
The issue about people from the Channel Islands living in Spain gets complicated when it comes to things like changing driving licences, health etc, since they are not recognised as being in the EU.
However if the friend has worked several years in the UK, and made sufficient NI contributions , she may be granted free care.
What has she been doing about healthcare up to now? Must have been a time bomb!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Why didn't she become resident- it's a legal obligationafter 90 days, as is being tax resident after 183 days in Spain.
> It's when something like this happens, that people wish they had done things properly.
> The issue about people from the Channel Islands living in Spain gets complicated when it comes to things like changing driving licences, health etc, since they are not recognised as being in the EU.
> However if the friend has worked several years in the UK, and made sufficient NI contributions , she may be granted free care.
> What has she been doing about healthcare up to now? Must have been a time bomb!


so many people , especially pensioners do just move over here without even thinking about paperwork

after all - it's the EU, right?

weren't we told that it was all the same & there was freedom of this & freedom of that?

of course WE know it's not that simple, but someone in their 60s (as she was) who might not use the internet etc etc, wouldn't, necessarily

I know lots of people in her position - bought a holiday home years & years ago & then just decided to move into it without a second thought


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> so many people , especially pensioners do just move over here without even thinking about paperwork
> 
> after all - it's the EU, right?
> 
> ...


It's no excuse , there's more information now than there's ever been, expat press, talks by consul officials, online etc.
How can you live here for 8 years and not know basic stuff.What do all these people think will happen to them if they need hospital treatment.
What has this elderly lady been doing for health care these 8 years, then ?
Has she been lucky enough not to have visited a doctor in all this time.
To live here 8 years, with no healthcare cover is foolhardy indeed!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> It's no excuse , there's more information now than there's ever been, expat press, talks by consul officials, online etc.
> How can you live here for 8 years and not know basic stuff.What do all these people think will happen to them if they need hospital treatment.
> What has this elderly lady been doing for health care these 8 years, then ?
> Has she been lucky enough not to have visited a doctor in all this time.
> To live here 8 years, with no healthcare cover is foolhardy indeed!



yes I agree that it's foolhardy - but that doesn't help this lady , does it?

8 years ago the info wasn't so easily available - & those I've known like her have genuinely believed that because it's EU they'd be treated as they would in the UK

just think of how many we get posting here who are shocked to be told that there's no such thing as free healthcare, child benefit, housing benefit etc etc here !!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> yes I agree that it's foolhardy - but that doesn't help this lady , does it?
> 
> 8 years ago the info wasn't so easily available - & those I've known like her have genuinely believed that because it's EU they'd be treated as they would in the UK
> 
> just think of how many we get posting here who are shocked to be told that there's no such thing as free healthcare, child benefit, housing benefit etc etc here !!


That's sheer ignorance.
I 'm in my late sixties, and have lived here 13 years. Even then, there was information if you wanted to find out.
I cannot believe people just assume they can carry on as if back in the UK.
I hope you have put the people who have been living in a fool's paradise, straight!
I keep wondering how this lady managed to live here for 8 years , and apparently never needed any healthcare till now.
We obviously don t know the whole story!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> That's sheer ignorance.
> I 'm in my late sixties, and have lived here 13 years. Even then, there was information if you wanted to find out.
> I cannot believe people just assume they can carry on as if back in the UK.
> I hope you have put the people who have been living in a fool's paradise, straight!
> ...


well obviously I told them!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There do seem to be a fair few people of all ages who think everywhere in the EU but especially Spain is really just an extension of the UK a plane ride away.
We've even had posters who seem surprised that children in Spanish state schools are taught in .....Spanish!
Then there are those that complain because there is no-one in the post office in some flyblown hamlet who can speak English....


----------



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

I visited her this lunchtime,she has no NIE,no residencia and is not on the padron.Everytime she has had to see a doctor she has gone private.She knew she never had proper cover but has done nothing about it because she foolishly thought that nothing would happen.Too late now.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Eddie1875 said:


> I visited her this lunchtime,she has no NIE,no residencia and is not on the padron.Everytime she has had to see a doctor she has gone private.She knew she never had proper cover but has done nothing about it because she foolishly thought that nothing would happen.Too late now.


How on earth did she manage to slip through the net? House , car purchase, rental, utility contracts etc; how did she live for 8 years without an NIE?
She must have been asked for it at some point.
The scary thing is, a minor stroke is often followed by a major stroke, if preventative treatment isn't given, which luckily for her she received. The amount she paid for that would have been multiplied many times over if she had been hospitalised for weeks following a major stroke.
I hope she now sorts out her health care , residency and tax situation, in order to live legally and safely in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eddie1875 said:


> I visited her this lunchtime,she has no NIE,no residencia and is not on the padron.Everytime she has had to see a doctor she has gone private.She knew she never had proper cover but has done nothing about it because she foolishly thought that nothing would happen.Too late now.


well too late for this time, but not too late for the future

it's easily sortable - she's entitled to free healthcare once she gets her paperwork in order, so she needs to get started on that


I'm in Jávea & not mobile (don't drive & have physical mobility issues), but if you need any advice or other help, give me a shout by PM & I'll see what I can do


----------



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> well too late for this time, but not too late for the future
> 
> it's easily sortable - she's entitled to free healthcare once she gets her paperwork in order, so she needs to get started on that
> 
> ...


Thank you so much xabiachica.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Why didn't she become resident- it's a legal obligationafter 90 days, as is being tax resident after 183 days in Spain.
> It's when something like this happens, that people wish they had done things properly.
> The issue about people from the Channel Islands living in Spain gets complicated when it comes to things like changing driving licences, health etc, since they are not recognised as being in the EU.
> However if the friend has worked several years in the UK, and made sufficient NI contributions , she may be granted free care.
> What has she been doing about healthcare up to now? Must have been a time bomb!


Totally agree, she should have done something about it.
BUT
she didn't.
She is now unwell and she's probably feeling frightened and vunerable. No matter how many times you tell her it's her own fault and she's foolhardy and irresponsible and all the rest of it, that's not going to change and it certainly isn't going to help her, and you know that.
Thank goodness there are people who are willing to help on this forum and that she has got a friend willing to support her because if all she got was criticism her situation would never improve, would it?
What a wonderful thing it is to have friends and how fortunate we are that some people who are complete strangers can empathise.
Here's hoping "the lady" makes a complete recovery, gets her papers in order and can carry on her life in Spain


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

This should act as a warning to all those who live "beneath the radar" perhaps unintentionally, like this person, and those who do so deliberately.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Totally agree, she should have done something about it.
> BUT
> she didn't.
> She is now unwell and she's probably feeling frightened and vunerable. No matter how many times you tell her it's her own fault and she's foolhardy and irresponsible and all the rest of it, that's not going to change and it certainly isn't going to help her, and you know that.
> ...


I 'm sure everyone hopes she recovers from this scare, but it 's hard not to be critical of the very avoidable situation this person found herself in.
She was fortunate to be able to afford private care up till now.had she not, God knows what would have happened.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> I 'm sure everyone hopes she recovers from this scare, but it 's hard not to be critical of the very avoidable situation this person found herself in.
> She was fortunate to be able to afford private care up till now.had she not, God knows what would have happened.


If she had lived in PSOE - IU controlled Andalucia she would have received treatment but as Baldi has pointed out, it's a warning.
A warning not only to the retired who don't bother with the formalities but also to all those who flout the rules, including those who claim they 'have to' work on the black as they 'can't afford' to register as autonomo.
Like the poster of a week ago who was even without the fare home having worked eleven years (!). Illegally. 
One dreads to think what could have happened.

Let's hope that as soon as this lady recovers shedoes the right things.
She's lucky to have Eddie!


----------



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

An update.We visited her today,the doctor told us that the 2000 euros is a deposit.So she will get treatment up to the value of that amount,if her treatment goes over that amount then it will cost more and if her treatment is less than that then the balance will be refunded.She has had an ECG an MRI scan and they have scanned the 3 arteries in her neck plus the medication that they are giving her.Hopefully 2000 euros will cover that.

Another thing is it possible for us to get her an NIE number as she is in hospital or does she have to apply in person?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eddie1875 said:


> An update.We visited her today,the doctor told us that the 2000 euros is a deposit.So she will get treatment up to the value of that amount,if her treatment goes over that amount then it will cost more and if her treatment is less than that then the balance will be refunded.She has had an ECG an MRI scan and they have scanned the 3 arteries in her neck plus the medication that they are giving her.Hopefully 2000 euros will cover that.
> 
> Another thing is it possible for us to get her an NIE number as she is in hospital or does she have to apply in person?


the NIE won't help - she needs to register as resident & she has to apply in person for that

she needs the S1 from the UK before she can register as resident

can she speak? If not can you phone the DWP in Newcastle for her? You'll need her NI number & address here in Spain - & I'm guessing they don't even know she's here, or they'd have sent an S1 automatically - so the address they have for her in the UK

explain how urgent it is & maybe they'll send it quickly :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

Phoning DWP now,what do we do with the S1? Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eddie1875 said:


> Phoning DWP now,what do we do with the S1? Thanks.



when it arrives she can register as resident - does she have a Spanish bank account?


----------



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> when it arrives she can register as resident - does she have a Spanish bank account?


Yes,she has a Spanish bank account.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eddie1875 said:


> Yes,she has a Spanish bank account.


good - then her pension must find its way into it somehow


when the S1 arrives she will have to go to the extranjería in Denia - you have to make an appt very early on a Friday for the following week

they can give you forms EX18, or you can download them from our FAQs sticky thread above

at the appointment, she'll need her passport, bank statement, pension statement (to be on the safe side) & S1 - & photocopies

they'll check the forms & give another to take to the bank around the corner to pay - just over 10€ - you then take that back - you don't have to queue again, just go to the same person as soon as they are free - show them the bank form , which will be stamped as paid - & they'll issue a resident certificate - it has a small push-out card which she can keep in her purse


----------

